# Filler trim for built-ins of varying depth



## sweetverve (Aug 16, 2019)

We're putting in built-in cabinets + shelves around the fireplace, and to save time we're starting with some pine Ikea cabinets and are planning to trim them out.
These are the cabinets we're working with:









So far, we have the bottom part of the cabinet.









The plan is to build a platform for these to sit on, so that we can surround the bottom of the cabinet with baseboard to create a built-in look.

The fireplace is not perfectly centered on the wall, and we are planning to disguise it by putting in different width filler strips between wall and cabinet.
However, we're not sure how to address the filler strips for the entire cabinet unit.
The upper part (the shelves) are not as deep as the lower part. The "counter" that is between the upper and lower part protrudes about 4". How to address the filler strip there? Do we put a horizontal filler there? The countertop has a routed edge, so I worry that the filler will be really obvious and not look good. Any suggestions appreciated!


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

That's a challenge to get just right. The profile shape on the top edge of the lower cabinet makes it an issue. i have a couple possibilities for you, neither of them perfect.


1) you can set your horizontal filler piece right at the bottom edge of the profile, so probably about 1/2" or so beneath the level of the top. You can also set the front vertical filler back the same distance from the cabinet face so that your whole filler is recessed from the faces of the cabinets. It will at least be an intentional and uniform look.


2) If you really want everything flush and the fillers not readily obvious, well, you could rout out a small rabbet into the edge of the cabinet top where the profile is, eliminating that profile. Glue in a new strip of wood along that edge, sand it flush, and paint it to match the cabinet. Essentially, get rid of the roundover profile on that side edge.


I cannot, just now, think of another way to render the fillers unnoticeable. Someone may suggest making the edge of your filler strip to fit flush against the profile. For instance, if the profile is a 3/8" round over, you can make your filler strip with a 3/8" cove to fit right over the round over. You can try that, but I see two issues with it. First, the top edge of the cove would be so thin that it would be susceptible to chipping off. If you glue it tightly to the round over, you may eliminate that problem, but you would likely need to first sand the paint off of the round over in order to get the glue to adhere well. 



That's the best I've got for you.


----------



## sweetverve (Aug 16, 2019)

Thanks for your reply!

I like the first option you suggested - to recess the filler. I do not trust in my ability to match the stain finish and the edge profile in order to obtain a truly seamless look.

For horizontal fillers, how are they mounted? Do I need to attach a piece of scrap wood to the wall for the filler to mount to?


----------

